# Best Linux Distro for PPC?



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I know that this could be quite the controversial thread... so let's keep it simple! 

I want to see what distros of Linux people are using on PPCs nowadays.. I'm just booting Ubuntu 5.10 on my iBook to check it out... what's the good word otherwise? I have heard good things about Ubuntu so I'm giving it a spin.... I would really like it if the suggested distros had Live CDs just so I can "try before I buy" 
Ultimately, I'd be replacing or dual-booting OS X on my iBook.

Alright, thanks!


----------



## Mac Fellow (Jul 5, 2001)

It's not free but Yellow Dog Linux is definitely worth a look if you need to run Linux on PPC.

URL -> http://www.yellowdoglinux.com


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Yea, YDL looks like the most developed Linux for PPC.... hmmm, it'd be nice to get a copy of it, but free is always better.... Ubuntu is actually pretty nice... I wonder what other PPC distro's there are out there....


----------



## Terry O'Leary (Jul 21, 2003)

*Yellow Dog Linux - It's free I think*

Try This link

http://linux.ca/mirrors/ydl/

for a canadian mirror of YDL 4.0. I found the link to this on Yellow Dogs website on this page ...

http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/resources/downloads.shtml

Cheers - Terry


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

Simple answers:

Ubuntu (Gnome Based) - http://www.ubuntu.com/

Kubuntu (KDE Based) - http://www.kubuntu.org/

If you download the DVD install you will have the ability to login in either Gnome or KDE for that session.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I like YDL; but there are a whole host of PPC Linux's out there. Don't forget UNIX either, including Darwin from Apple themselves.

PPC Live CDs

PenguinPPC

PPC Distros

Apple: Open Source download links

Apple: Darwin


----------



## DaNiMoTh (Nov 23, 2008)

Another good PPC GNU/Linux distribution is ArchLinux PPC [1].

ArchLinux PPC has the newest software available ( KDE 4.1.3, Gnome 2.24, OpenOffice 3.0.0 ... ). Is very simple to use ( it uses ArchLinux as base, so KISS - Keep It Simple, Stupid! ).

It has a great community ( a lot of help is given on FreeNode channel #archlinux-ppc, on the forums .. ). 

[1] Arch Linux PPC


----------

